# Sydney MAC-oholics meet?



## lara (Feb 11, 2009)

This isn't an official cattle-call for a Sydney Specktra meet, just a feeler thread to see if there's any interest in having one in March or April. There are quite a few Sydney Specktrettes around and it would be nice for us to put a face to the avatar. I know Redambition and I have floated this idea to each other at least a dozen times but we never actually follow through on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was thinking we could go to Paddington, visit the pro store, wander down Oxford St and end up at the Fringe for some afternoon drinks and nibbles. It's nice and central, there are a lot of other make-up stores along the Paddo strip and the Fringe does an excellent champagne sangria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there's enough interest I'll put up an official meet-up thread in the appropriate subforum.


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd be interested but i dont know if i'd really fit in since i dont own any Mac products yet (due to $$) and i havent been a member here for very long.

Oh well! maybe next meet


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd love to! I've only really started posting recently - mostly been a Specktra lurker - and I really only have a modest MAC collection - evil Aussie prices - but it would be super exciting to meet and have a MAC excursion!! 

Count me in please!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 12, 2009)

So wish i was in sydney for this.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

If we have enough takers and end up setting a date I will have to see if I can arrange my next work visit to Sydney to coincide with this


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Jenny. I have an awesome reason to visit Sydney more often now (a gorgeous baby nephew) so I'm up for it!


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 13, 2009)

Im in MAC + Fringe Bar = Heaven.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 2, 2009)

Bump! Is there anything further happening with this ??


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2009)

Options:

Sunday March 15 or Sunday March 29 sound - Paddo is ghost town, Sunday public transport schedules.
Saturday March 14 or Saturday March 28 - Paddo is jumping but the Fringe Bar is unavailable due to the Fringe Markets. The Rose, Shamrock & Thistle is just as good though.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 3, 2009)

March 15th is out for me but Im good for the other days.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the Saturdays sounds good


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

Just bumping this thread to see if we want to do a Sydney meet-up to coincide with the IMATS as a few of the interstate Specktrettes will be converging on Sydney at this time too (me included)...


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes Yes Yes!
Im so excited for all you girls to come to sydney for IMATS. 
More than happy to hang out and keep you company!


----------



## InTheFade (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a long time lurker on here and I have only just realised that there's an Australian subform 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I think this is a great idea!

If a meet's going to happen in Paddington on a Saturday, it may as well include a detour to the Paddington Markets! Although I might end up spending all my money there first


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

*bump*
A little late but maybe we can do another meet? I'd love to meet some specktrettes!
I'm completely abusing this subforum since I've discovered it's existance..I don't think it recieves enough love!


----------

